# Outrageous Pricing on G Trains



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I look at the offerings on eBay, and while there are deals to be found, I think that some people are living in Lala land when it comes to their pricing. Those who fully accept that a $50,000 car is worth half of what they paid for it six years ago somehow believe that the locomotive that they bought two decades or so in the past has somehow doubled or tripled in value, Yet the items that they are selling sit untouched month after month. I know that people can charge whatever price that they wish, but it is frustrating seeing so many items priced out of reach of myself and 99% of those looking to purchase trains for their layouts. I also wish that there was a manufacturer who charged reasonable prices on decent quality trains, like one can find in O gauge. 

I apologize: I’m just griping, because I cannot seem to find anything decent that I can afford for my upcoming G railway. I would model in O, but I have a very small place, and there is no room inside. I already have a small N layout, but my eyes are getting worse, and I need to move on to something that I can actually see.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There is a company called Trainz.com that buys and sells used trains. The sell some at auction and fixed price. There are probably other dealers that do this.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If it's any consolation, be glad you don't model 1-Guage.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I've gotten OUT of hobbies in the past because the rising prices of enjoying them no longer made them any fun.

Twenty and thirty years ago, I didn't (and wouldn't) have a thing to do with Lionel Postwar trains. Prices were off the charts. Nowadays however, they're the main focus and fun of my hobby. When I can buy that stuff for ten cents on the dollar, and less, that's far more to my liking! 

Incidentally, I don't do E-bay. Smaller, local train shows are the way to go, in my experience.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I appreciate the responses. I’m a little embarrassed that I even wrote the post, but now it’s out there and I can’t take it back. I was frustrated at the time, and didn’t have anyone to gripe to. I’m presently selling some of my other things to build up some cash for a G locomotive, but as Mixed Freight said, O gauge post war trains are not exactly bringing in the big bucks, so it may take awhile.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Outrageous prices on every scale.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> If it's any consolation, be glad you don't model 1-Guage.


I thought that G Gauge and One Gauge were the same


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess it's called 1 Gauge overseas. Some of the steam available tops the $5K mark.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's actually G Scale Trains that run on 1 Gauge (45mm) track. Unlike all the other scales, G scale trains come in; 1:32, 1:29, 1:20.5 and 1:22.3, (I may have the decimals on the last two transposed). At one time there was a 1:24, aka 1/2 inch scale, but I have never seen that scale. G scale is the red-headed step-child of model railroading.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

G scale, like any of the model railway scales can be as expensive or inexpensive as you chose it to be. It all depends on what you want for models. There are so many scale that make up the world of "G" that its a hodge podge. LGB was the main one that rekindled interest in trains larger than O gauge in the USA with their colorful and weatherproof European meter gauge trains running the old 45mm gauge one track. LGB was, as it is now, expensive as its top of the line and some of the best running models in this scale. Then along came the likes of Delton, Kalamazoo/Hartland, Bachmann, REA/Aristocraft and USA trains. Each their own take on the scale vs track gauge and degrees of robustness or not. I love USA diesels, but not how fragile they are and lack of being weatherproof. I have mostly stuck with LGB, Kalamazoo/Hartland trains..till the live steam bug bit hard. While I still have my electric powered stuff, I also have 2 live steam locos from Aster Hobbies, an older 2 truck 28 ton Shay and a Colorado & Southern Mogul #22 that is to the same scale as LGB's popular Moguls Live steam is a whole nother level of expensive, from the 500-1000 entry level engines, to the C&O 2-6-6-6 coming in around $20k! With lots of models in the 3-7K range like the NKP Berk from Aster Hobbies. LGB did thier own live steamer(built by Aster), Roundhouse Engineering in the UK makes excellent models, most all with factory installed RC control and Accucraft has excellent models as well. These days, even HO scale is becoming very expensive if we look only at new models, $50 grain hoppers, Auto racks almost at $100, building up a train gets quite expensive. So most of my G scale is second hand/used models found at shows, local shop/Watts Trains when it was open and ebay ect. I can think of worse things to spend $$ on that model trains. Neither of which can you take when you when you leave this life. Never let the cost of something ruin a hobby you enjoy. The money in the bank does you not good once your gone. Enjoy life, enjoy the trains or whatever hobby you have chosen.


----------



## Streamliner (Feb 21, 2021)

Matison said:


> I appreciate the responses. I’m a little embarrassed that I even wrote the post, but now it’s out there and I can’t take it back. I was frustrated at the time, and didn’t have anyone to gripe to. I’m presently selling some of my other things to build up some cash for a G locomotive, but as Mixed Freight said, O gauge post war trains are not exactly bringing in the big bucks, so it may take awhile.



With G scale, right off the bat, one has to deal with high shipping costs, as the items are so big, bulky and sometimes very heavy. You might think about putting a posting on Craigslist, looking to BUY LGB & other makes of G gauge trains. Right now, after Christmas, is a great time, as folks hate packing those big boxes away and some will be looking to sell them. 

Best of luck to you, 
Allen Drucker
Newport Beach, CA


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

The shipping of live steam G scale from the UK to the USA is horrible, but part of the price one pays if that is the model you want to buy. You either pay the piper or do without.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

Streamliner said:


> …”You might think about putting a posting on Craigslist, looking to BUY LGB & other makes of G gauge trains. Right now, after Christmas, is a great time
> Allen Drucker


I’ll try Craigslist. Thanks for the advice


----------

